# Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu fördern?



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2009)

So, wie angekündigt, jetzt bitte mal "Butter bei die Fische"

Ein großer Teil der hier aktiven Meeresangler ist überzeugter Gegner der gezielten Angelei auf Laichdorsche in der Ostsee.

Aber, was kann getan werden, 

um dieses Problem medienwirksam einer breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt zu machen
um konkrete Ziele zum Schutz der Laichdorsche zu definieren und durchzusetzen
um unentschlossene wie uneinsichtige Angelkollegen zu einem Umdenken zu bewegen
um -evtl auch gemeinsam mit den in ihrer Existenz bedrohten Kutterkapitänen- Lösungen für die Zukunft zu finden
???

Dieser Thread versteht sich ausschließlich als Ideensammlung und zur Diskussion und Argumentation über eventuelle Aktionen und Initiativen.
Eine Pro und Kontra-Diskussion zum Thema läuft in diesem Thread.

-----
Übersicht gesammelter Ideen:


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

denke mal an ämter schreiben das das nicht weiter geduldet werden kann.
 in rostock zum beispiel mir fällt der name nicht ein.
folgen: kutter können fahren werden in der zeit beobachtet wo sie fahren. laichplätze werden schutzzonen: angeln dort völlig verboten und wer dagegen verstößt hat sehr harte strafen zu erwarten....

quasi die schonzeit vom dorsch für die angler die sowieso viele fordern und auch richtig ist...


klar wird schwierig aber wenn man durch unterschriften zeigt wievielen leiten dieses anliegen etwas bedeutet denke ich kann man was machen


----------



## FischermanII (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Das mit der Schonzeit sehe ich generell genauso!
nur das große Problem, die Fischer müssen da auch mit reinfallen ansonsten macht es alles keinen Sinn!
und Ich glaube so lange wie diese Diskussion schon existiert in den Ämtern wird da auch nie was vernünftiges bei raus kommen oder wiedermal erst wenn es zuspät ist und der Zeitpunkt ist sicher nicht mehr in weiter Ferne wenn man sich mal die Fangausbeute der meisten Kutter und so anschaut!


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

@ Zanderlui .... ist das ätzend zu lesen ... |bigeyes versuch es mal mit Satzzeichen #h

Meiner Meinung nach müßte man versuchen rauszufinden wo die bevorzugten Stellen sind an denen sich große Laichdorschschwärme aufhalten (Öresund o.ä.) 
diese Gebiete sollten dann für alle weiträumig gesperrt werden - für die Berufsfischer als auch die Angelboote !
Kutterkapitäne müßten halt andere Stellen anfahren
und denjenigen Sportsfreunden die der Schutz der Dorschpopulation am Herzen liegt angelt ja sowieso nicht zu der Zeit.

Ein generelles Verbot wäre sicher schwer zu kontrollieren und auf diese Weise würde weder der Opa ausm Binnenland, welcher mal nen Dorsch fangen möchte, benachteiligt noch die Kutterkapitäne würden ihrer Verdienstmöglichkeit beraubt.

Im Gegensatz zu jetzt wären größere Schutzgebiete schon ein Fortschritt denke ich


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

@ Jörg,

wirklich gutes Posting!
Meine vollste Zustimmung du hast.:m

Weiterhin sollte diese superätzende "Gammelfischerei" unterbunden, bzw. besser kontrolliert werden.

Es nützt nämlich wenig, wenn die Laichfische geschützt sind und der miese fiese Gammelfischer holt die Jungtiere weg.

Bei Verstößen sollten dann wirklich drakonische Strafen verhängt werden.

Lernen durch Schmerz! |splat2:......|licht

Vor allem schreckt das dann auch Andere ab.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Es gibt doch genügend Untersuchungen, wann und wo die Dorsche der westlichen Population
laichen. Das sind viele Plätze. Wenn man einige davon unter Schutz stellen würde, wäre das schon sehr viel.
Kein Kutterkapitän müßte hungern, wenn sich alle an einen Kodex hielten, der es verhindert, gezielt auf Laichdorsche zu gehen. Leider haben sie das Gefühl, dass die schwarzen Schafe von den öffentlichen Medien dann als die Erfolgskutter gefördert werden.
Abonnements der berichtenen Angelzeitschriften kündigen!
In den letzten Jahren liegen im Winter jedes Jahr mehrere Kutter aus der Nordsee in Neustadt. In den letzten Jahren haben sie mit schwerem Schleppgeschirr die Lüecker Bucht ruiniert, in diesem Jahr sind sie von dort aus bis zur Kadettrinne unterwegs und machen den Grund platt. Sie haben dort u.a. im Trollegrund ordentlich abgeräumt.
Ich kenne mich im Versammlungsrecht aus und bin bereit ( für das nächste Jahr ) eine
Demonstration zu Wasser auf Booten anzumelden, wenn sich genügend Boote finden, die mitmachen. Ich würde da auch versuchen im BAC Leute zu gewinnen.


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo
vielleicht wäre das was:
http://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a02/onlinepet/index.html


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Ich hab mein Erstposting mal um 'ne Übersicht erweitert, die ich sporadisch aktualisiere, wenn's neue Ideen und Anregungen gibt. Da findet ihr dann in Stichworten, was wir bisher gesammelt haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich im Versammlungsrecht aus und bin bereit ( für das nächste Jahr ) eine
> Demonstration zu Wasser auf Booten anzumelden, wenn sich genügend Boote finden, die mitmachen. Ich würde da auch versuchen im BAC Leute zu gewinnen.




Wenn das was bringen würde, dann wär ich da direkt mit dabei!!!

Also quasi als Mitdemonstrant.
Müsste mich halt nur Einer mit meinem Gummiboot ins Schlepptau nehmen!


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Jörg,
> 
> wirklich gutes Posting!
> Meine vollste Zustimmung du hast.:m
> ...


 
genau aber was kann man da tun???zumal die meisten fische denke ich es nicht überleben die als beifang dann wieder über board gehen-soll wohl so sein das genauso viel fisch stirbt als beifang als so schon gefangen wird...

noch größere netztmaschen???oder schleppnetzfischerei verbieten und stellnetzfischerei eher fördern??


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> genau aber was kann man da tun???zumal die meisten fische denke ich es nicht überleben die als beifang dann wieder über board gehen-soll wohl so sein das genauso viel fisch stirbt als beifang als so schon gefangen wird...
> 
> noch größere netztmaschen???oder schleppnetzfischerei verbieten und stellnetzfischerei eher fördern??




Ich weiss auch nicht, aber vielleicht sollten die Gammeljungs dann den kompletten Fang verwerten müssen.

So wäre das Fanglimit schneller erreicht und wenn sie dann beim Weiterfang erwischt würden, dann müsste es richtig einen auf den Sack geben!


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich im Versammlungsrecht aus und bin bereit ( für das nächste Jahr ) eine
> Demonstration zu Wasser auf Booten anzumelden, wenn sich genügend Boote finden, die mitmachen. Ich würde da auch versuchen im BAC Leute zu gewinnen.




wäre ja vielleicht ne Idee, nach vorheriger Nkündigung, ne Runde im Kieler Hafen am Landtag vorbei zu drehen |kopfkrat

das Problem mit den Schutzzonen ist halt leider ein internationales, kein nationales ...
was die Sache nicht gerade sehr vereinfachen wird.


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dieser Thread versteht sich ausschließlich als Ideensammlung und zur Diskussion und Argumentation über eventuelle Aktionen und Initiativen.



Um das mal auf Anglerboard selber zu beziehen,

ich zum Beispiel fand es damals eine sehr gut Idee wie die Naffen auf ihrer Seite oben Rechts einen Button hatten der auf das Problem allgemein hingewiesen hat.

|kopfkrat"Rettet den Kabeljau" oder so ähnlich hies das und man konnte den anklicken und viele haben danach auch wirklich umgedacht was die Dorschangelei allgemein angeht.

;+ Aber scheinbar ist auch diese Aktion durch die Querelen dort im Sande verlaufen, aber an sich ne wirklich gute Sache.
Die sicher nicht gänzlich das Problem abschafft, aber mit absoluter Sicherheit den einen oder anderen für dieses Problem sensibilisiert der sein Handeln dann für die Zukunft überdenkt.

Ein kleiner Schritt halt. |kopfkrat (kommt mir sehr bekannt vor)

Und auch das Anglerboard könnte sich dieser Problematik annehmen und auf seiner Startseite zwischen der Werbung eine dieser Buttonaktionen mit einbinden (|rolleyes die in den USA erfolgreich einen neuen Präsidenten zur Wahl verholfen hat)

Halte zumindest ich für ne gute Idee und nen Anfang.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Die Gammelfischerei ist eine Riesensauerei - aber soweit mir bekannt, in Deutschland verboten. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Die Laichgebiete genauer zu beschreiben und das auch wissenschaftlich zu belegen, sollte machbar sein. Es gibt hier einen Mod, der einen guten alten Kontakt dazu aufleben lassen könnte....
So eine Liste kann man dann mit einer entsprechenden Petition verbinden. Wenn der grundlegende Text erstellt ist und eine Blankoliste, kann sich das jeder runterladen und Unterschriften sammeln. Versenden sollte man es nach meiner Meinung an die beiden zuständigen Landesministerien, dem Bundesministerium, den Sportanglerverbänden und dem Medien.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Moin Moin ,
ganz oben würde für mich stehen , das wir aufhören uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen um nicht ein negative Bild in der Öffentlichkeit hervorzurufen .
Anschreiben der Verbände mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme und der Bitte an dem Problem MITZUARBEITEN 
Anschreiben der Printmedien mit der Bitte die Fischhitparaden zu überdenken 
Aufklärung der Angler z.B was die Verwertbarkeit der Laichdorsche betrifft
Einbeziehung der Tourismusverbände in diese Problematik da Angler eine Zielgruppe/Wirtschaftsfaktor in bestimmten Gebieten dastellen


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Eine kurze Anmerkung noch zu meinen Letzten Post.

|bigeyes Denn viele wissen garnicht das sie zu bestimmten Zeite auf Laichdorsch angeln wie mir dieses Beispiel zeigt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145399


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

moin

bei der demo wäre ich auch dabei
(hab leider kein boot..:c)

ansonsten fällt mir noch ein:

-readaktionen angelzeitschriften/sendungen anschreiben 
mit bitte von berichten zur sensilibisierung des themas
-mitangler bei gesprächen auf die problematik aufmerksam machen
-verbände anschreiben damit das thema auch dort auf der tagesordung landet
-kaptäne vor ort ansprechen
(vielleicht wechsel zu anderer fischart/keine laichplätze anfahren)

-einrichtung von schongebieten+
ende der gammelfischerei(als voraussetzung, das
das ganze überhaupt was bringt)

ich weiss , das alles bringt nur was , 
wenn die fischer mitziehen,
und die zu überzeugen wird schwer werden..

haben wir keine kutter kapitäne hier im board??

was halten die davon???

greetz
lars


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Ollek schrieb:


> Eine kurze Anmerkung noch zu meinen Letzten Post.
> 
> |bigeyes Denn viele wissen garnicht das sie zu bestimmten Zeite auf Laichdorsch angeln wie mir dieses Beispiel zeigt.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145399


 
warum nicht schwarzangler oder nicht aufgepasst in der prüfung??

jeder muss sich ja informieren denn dummheit schützt dann wenn es sich hierdurch ändert vor strafe nicht....

die die es überhaupt nicht wissen sind aber auch leute die nur einmal im jahr das große wasser sehen und von nix was an der küste läuft ne ahnung haben das wird wohl immer wieder passieren-um diese leute aber wenn wir hier was erreichen nicht dumm sterben zu lassen ist es wieder wichtig diese zum beispiel durch zeitschrifeten auch zu erreichen denn dort sindauch einige wichtige themen drin die manimmer mal wissen sollte-deswegen ist es mit dem abokündigen so eine sache-denke die abos können bleiben nur die zeitschriften sollten in den wintermonaten nicht mit laichdorschen auf der titelseite prahlen sondern mit schönen barschen oder rotaugen oder keine ahnung...aber eben nicht dorschen


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> jeder muss sich ja informieren denn dummheit schützt dann wenn es sich hierdurch ändert vor strafe nicht....



|kopfkrat Welche Strafe meinst du?   Ausserdem bräuchte man unter bestimmten Umständen keine Prüfung ablegen wenn man vorhat in bestimmten Regionen der Ostsee auf Laichdorsch zu angeln da es dort "Schwarzangler" wie du sie kennst nicht gibt.
(mal so am Rande)


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Welche Strafe meinst du? Ausserdem bräuchte man unter bestimmten Umständen keine Prüfung ablegen wenn man vorhat in bestimmten Regionen der Ostsee auf Laichdorsch zu angeln da es dort "Schwarzangler" wie du sie kennst nicht gibt.
> (mal so am Rande)


 

meine das wenn es nun dieverbote gibt für angler und kutter solche plätze anzulaufen die schonbezirke das wenn dort ein bootangler erwischt wird und sagt er wusste es nicht dafür dann auch seine strafe bekommt


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

 Ja aber im Falle der netten "Meerjungfrau" handelt es sich nicht um einen Kutterkapitän sondern einer Anglerin der offenbar nicht bewusst ist das sie auf Laichdorsch fährt. (Warum auch immer) und da würden Buttonaktionen aufklären.

Und ich denke auch Honeyball hat gemeint das diese Diskussion in das andere Thema besser passt und hier die Konkreten Ideen genannt werden sollten.

PS  ein paar kleine Satzzeichen und Absätze wären in der Tat nich schlecht.#6


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich denke auch Honeyball hat gemeint das diese Diskussion in das andere Thema besser passt und hier die Konkreten Ideen genannt werden sollten.


Genau!!! Danke!!!




> PS  ein paar kleine Satzzeichen und Absätze wären in der Tat nich schlecht.#6


nochmal danke!!!


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

"#6 

Und diesen Thread hier find ich wirklich wichtig, denn im Gegenzug zu irgendwelchen Abstimmungen wo man schnell mal ne "bessere" Meinung haben kann als man eigentlich hat, kann man hier an der Beteiligung und Einbringung von Vorschlägen sehen wer was wie dann auch wirklich meint.

Gruss#h


----------



## AndiHH (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo zusammen,

1.Es ist allgemein Mist auf Fische zu gehen die Laichen dazu gehört nicht nur der DORSCH !!!
Wie sieht es mit dem Hering aus? Ach ja stimmt es ist ja ein Millionen Fisch aber das da ist ja Ok ihn zu befischen wenn er zum ablaichen kommt.

2. Solange es einige Zeitschriften gibt die Fischhitparaden haben und solche Fänge dann auch abbilden und an dann noch über das leidige Thema berichten kann ich auch nicht verstehen.

3.Es ist doch ein Hohn von einigen den Laichdorch in der Ostsee zu schützen aber ihn in anderen Bereichen zu befischen wie zum Beispiel im Öresund.

3.Solange sich nichts in der Politik oder und den Landesverbänden tut passiert eh nichts (Wenn ist es eh zuspät).Es wird sich nichts auch garnichts ändern.
Es ist doch jedes Jahr das selbe Thema.

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Für mich ist das hier, http://www.riff-nienhagen.de/

in Kombination mit einer für alle geltenden Schonzeit die 
einzig wahre Lösung für die Rettung der Ostsee.
Davon sollten viel mehr errichtet werden!

Im Kombination mit einem einfachen Bestrafungsregelwerk:

- 1x Fehlverhalten (Ankern, Fischen und Angeln) *Geldstrafe*
- 2x Fehlverhalten *"Dein Schiff wird ein Riff"*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Ganzjährige Rückzugsgebiete( wie Nienhagen) sowie temporäre Schutzgebiete in den Laichgebieten während der Lacihzeit mit komplettem Befahrungsverbot sowohl für Fischer wie für Angler (Boot und Kutter) sind die am einfachsten umzusetzenden und zu kontrollierenden Maßnahmen.

Alles weitere (auch die bei der ominösen Kabeljauschutzaktion gefordeten Dinge wie Schonzeiten, freiwillige Mindestmaße, freiwillige Fangbeschränkungen etc.) ist schon mangels Kontrollmöglichkeit schlicht sinnlos.

Abgesehen davon, dass die Angler sich damit eine Verantwortung aufbürden lassen, die gar nicht bei den Anglern liegt. Und das werden die Freunde der spendensammelnden Schützer nur wieder dazu nutzen, das Angeln als solches wie auch speziell das Meeresangeln (auf Dorsch) zu erschweren oder möglichst unmöglich zu machen.

Dieser politische Hintergrund darf in solchen Diskussionen einfach nicht vergessen werden..

Von daher ist die Lösung mit ganzjährigen Rückzugsgebieten und temporären Laichschutzgebieten nicht nur die, die am einfachsten umzusetzen und zu kontrollieren ist, sondern zum einen auch die, welche wirklichen Erfolg verspricht - und das ohne grundsätzlich das Angeln als solches in Frage zu stellen.

Auch das sollten sich all die moralisch/ethischen Gutmenschen einmal überlegen, auf welch dünnem Eis sie sich teilweise mit ihren Forderungen bewegen (sofern sie Angler sind...)...


----------



## Malte (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müßte man versuchen rauszufinden wo die bevorzugten Stellen sind an denen sich große Laichdorschschwärme aufhalten (Öresund o.ä.)
> diese Gebiete sollten dann für alle weiträumig gesperrt werden - für die Berufsfischer als auch die Angelboote !


Ist doch schon Realität.
http://www.lystfiskeri.dk/nyhederview.asp?key=876
In Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland Forum stand glaube ich auch schon etwas darüber, meine ich.
Oder war es sogar hier in Boots- und Kutterangeln?
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher|kopfkrat


----------



## Malte (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hier ist es

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143241


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo Thomas,
die Sache mit den Schutzgebieten ist der am besten gängige Weg. Da stimme ich dir zu. Diese einmal räumlich zu bezeichnen und in eine Resulution einzuarbeiten, wäre ein wichtiger Weg. Ich glaube, du hast einen guten Kontakt, die wichtigsten Gebiete klar zu bezeichnen...

Mich stören aber auch Aktivitäten, wie die Nordseekutter mit ihrem alles zerstörenden Gerät, die traditionell nicht in der Ostsee beheimatet sind. Die sollen dort bleiben, wo sie schon verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben.


----------



## bobbl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Im Öresund lebt der einizge nicht bedrohte Dorschstamm der Ostsee trotz wirklich riesiger Flotte an Laichdorschanglern.
Dort sind eben die Schleppnetze verboten.
Es ist doch wichtig die Berufsfischer zum einlenken zu bringen, die Angler machen da fast nichts aus.
Leider geht immer Wirtschaft vor Naturschutz...


----------



## shorty 38 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo, das Folgende wird Einigen nicht gefallen! Alle Kutter aus unserer Angelkutterliste streichen, die noch Werbung mit gefangenen Laichdorschen machen oder sich in sehr eigenartigen Interviews für die Laichdorschangelei einsetzen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## caddel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



bobbl schrieb:


> Im Öresund lebt der einizge nicht bedrohte Dorschstamm der Ostsee trotz wirklich riesiger Flotte an Laichdorschanglern.




Richtig, und damit das auch so bleibt wurden dort ganzjährige Schutzgebiete und saisonale Schutzgebiete, in denen weder von Anglern noch von Fischern gefischt werden darf.

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*
 		Hier ist es

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143241 *Heute* 14:02

Da sind uns die Skandinavier weit voraus.

Hoffentlich infiziert sich die EU mal mit solchen Gesetzen.

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## blinkerputzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hi.

Kann "caddel" nur zustimmen. Das einzige was hilft sind Aktionen wie die der Skandinavier im Öresund.
So ein Ding hier bei uns in der Ostsee. Das wär´s doch! 
Den Aufschrei der Berufsfischer und einer hohen Anzahl der Angler würde man bis sonstwohin hören.

Es helfen jedenfalls nur gesetzliche Verbote, denn freiwilligen Verzicht gibt es bei uns nicht.

Gruß "b"


----------



## leuchtboje (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

nur mal so vom Rande eingewurfen:
es gibt ja im Prinzip schon eine Art natürliches Schutzgebiet: den Adlergrund
weil er von Berufsfischern so gut wie nicht befischt werden kann
--> wegen der Bodenstruktur des Gebietes...
Angelkutter fahren das Gebiet jedoch an...mit teilweise sehr großen Erfolgen, was wiederrum zeigt, dass die Berufsfischer das Hauptproblem sind und dass solche Gebiete durchaus was bringen...


----------



## DrThomas (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier, http://www.riff-nienhagen.de/
> 
> in Kombination mit einer für alle geltenden Schonzeit die
> einzig wahre Lösung für die Rettung der Ostsee.
> ...


 
Zustimmung! Würde eh in Ost- und Nordsee viel mehr künstliche Riffe schaffen, um den "Berufsgrundleerfischern" richtig ins Handwerk zu fahren.
Dazu halt wirklich härtere Strafen für zu enge Maschen bei Netzfischerei aber eben auch bei Kuttern die Laichgründe anfahren.

only my two cents
TOm

PS kann vieleicht mal jemand in Erfahrung bringen, was kleine Zuchtdorsche bei den Norwegern so im Schnitt kosten? Dann könnten wir als Sportfischer z.B. auch die Nord- und Ostsee "nachbesetzen". Ist ja bei Binnengewässern schon gang und gebe. So könnte jeder Meeressportfischer im Jahr 100Dorschsetzlinge aussetzen und gut ist... :vik:


----------



## Mai (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Dass man als Angler keinen Fisch während dessen Laichzeit gezielt fängt ist für mich selbstverständlich. Aber diese im Verhältnis zur Gesamtentnahme geringe Anzahl sind ja nicht das Problem, sondern die Berufsfischerei. Und da müsste meiner Meinung nach beim Endverbraucher angesetzt werden. Warum muss Laichdorsch in den Kühlregalen nicht auch als Laichdorsch ausgezeichnet werden? Gäbe es da keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Platte (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



caddel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich infiziert sich die EU mal mit solchen Gesetzen.
> 
> Gruß|wavey:
> caddel


Der Anfang ist doch schon gemacht:

Laut Statistik ist es jeder zweite Fisch, der in den Netzen der EU Fischer gefangen wird, tot oder nicht überlebensfähig der wieder ins Meer zurück geht.

Grund: Die Größe stimmt nicht, falsche Sorte oder die Fangquote des Fisches ist schon erreicht.

Auf drängen Norwegens beschließen nun die Agrarminister in Brüssel das bis 2012 ein allgemeines Rückwurfverbot geprüft werden soll.
Sollte die EU nicht darauf eingehen droht die norwegische Fischereiministerin Helga Pedersen mit dem Entzug der Fangrechte für die EU Fischer.

Es geht doch.

Bereits ab 1. Januar 2009 wird das Highgrading verboten was auch endlich Zeit wurde.

"Als Highgrading wird bezeichnet wenn Fischer kleine Exemplare von einmal gefangenden Fischen wieder über Bord gehen lassen weil sie für Größere einen besseren Preis erzielen."

Ich denke mal damit sind wir auf dem richtigen weg.
Denn nach Einführung des Rückwurfverbotes in Norwegen und strengen Kontrollen gehen die Schätzungen davon aus das der Rückwurf um 90% dort zurückgegangen ist.

Meeresbiologen halten den Beifang der EU Fischer für einen der gewichtigsten Gründe warum die Meere so geplündert sind.
Schätzungen sind das mindestens eine Millionen Tonnen Fisch dadurch tot über Bord gehen.


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Moin Moin
Gezielt Laichdorsche schützen?
Nicht  auf Dorsch Angeln gehen!!!!
dann kommt mann auch nicht zur aussage "Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen weil andere ja mit Netzen ganz viel gefangen haben".
Ich gehe auf L.Dorsch oder nicht .Aber auf Dorsch Angeln nur weil Andere ja auch ist eine ziemlich Faule Ausrede!!!!
MINIBUBI


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

@honeyball : Habe mir noch nicht den ganzen Trööt durchgelesen, aber für deinen Eingangsbeitrag schon einmal ein dickes #6 von mir !


Uli


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

So Leute,will mich hier ja nich unbeliebt machen , aber ich arbeite seit nun fast 2 jahren auf einem schleppnetztkutter in der ostsee.

Gammelfischerei?was ist das denn?

Die deutschen kutter dürfen dorsch,hering sprotte und plattfische fangen.

einschränkung gibt es viele ,sowohl was die wassertiefe angeht als auch den abstand zum ufer.

für jede fischart gibt es für jedes schiff eine quote.

bei dorsch könnte man so übern daumen sagen 30 tonnen pro schiff.gibt welche mit mehr und weniger.

maschengrößen sind auch für jeden fisch einzeln vorgeschrieben und werden recht streng kontrolliert.

zum thema beifang,ja, ich würde sagen beim reinen fischen auf dorsch hat man so gut wie keinen beifang,mal abgesehen von ein paar platten und mal nen lachs oder so,aber eher selten.und die fischgröße ist erstaunlich,man fängt so wie gut wie keine dorsche unter 50-555cm, da in das dem ende des netztes ein fluchtfenster für kleine fische eingebaut werden muss.
beim fischen auf plattfische hat man etwas mehr beifang, also wittlinge und schellfische und so weiter,alles was maßig ist wird verwertet der rest geht über bord, und liegt etwa bei 10% je nachdem ob am tag oder in der nacht gefischt wird.

kontrolliert wirden alle bestimmungen auf see und im hafen und zwar oft.bei uns an bord kommt das im schnitt alle 2 wochen vor und jedesmal wird alles gecheckt.

außerdem, nehmen wir mal an ein fischkutter hat 30 tonnen quote für 2009.im januar und februar sind die dorschpreise nicht der hammer da zum einen  die qualität nicht so gut ist und die angelandete menge oft groß ist.
also für diesen kutter sollte es möglich sein seine koplette quote ind den ersten zwei monaten des jahres auszufischen und würde im schnitt 1€ fürs kilo bekommen.
das heißt er hatt in 2 monaten 30000€ verdient und muss den rest des jahren im hafen bleiben.
das macht natürlich keiner da im sommer die preise viel besser sind,also fischen die fischer im winter zwar schon auf dorsch(laichdorsch) aber nur in maßen,auf die quote gesehen um auch im sommer noch dorsche anlanden zu dürfen.

so beläuft es sich mit der dorschfischerei.

In deutschland üblich ist auch die sprottenfischerei,die hier vielleicht als gammelfischerei bezeichnet wird,aber auch hier ist alles geregelt und wird kontrolliert , EU weit.
der beifang bei der sprottenfischerei ist noch kleiner und untermaßige dorsch sind ober seltern.und schon gar nich viele, mal 10 stück oder so auf 20 tonnen sprotten,wenn überhaupt.große dorsche werden dabei schon eher gefangen wenn sie in den sprotten jagen,allerdings sind die maschen am sprottennetzt vorne derart groß dass viele dorsche einfach entkommen.

ich denke schon dass fischer mit sich reden lassen,allerdings muss man auch bedenken dass sie davon leben.
die quotenkürzung für dieses jahr sind vorallem bei hering beträchtlich,etwa 50% und bei sprotte ähnlich.
die dorsch quote geht um 13% pro jahr zurück.
lange dürfte das für die fischer nicht mehr rentabel sein
,vorallem bei den dieselpreisen.

Ich würde auch behaupten das die Angelkutter(ich fahre selber regelmäßig) in etwa die gleiche menge dorsch pro jahr fangen wie die berufsfischer.

was in keiner statistik richtig berücksichtigt wird sind die nebenerwerbs fischer,die wenig bis gar nich kontrolliert werden und deren strafen bei verstößen eher harmlos sind.
ein berufsfischer kann sich einen regelverstoß kaum erlauben da man immer ,auch bei kleinigkeiten, mit strafen bis zu 15000€ rechnen muss.

der ansatz die dorsche zu schutzen dürfte auch jedem fischer einleuchten.da bin ich mir sicher.und auf der richtigen ebene kann man sich auch sicher zusammen,angler und fischer , um den erhalt der dorsche in der ostsee kümmern.

Aber wenn fischer natürlich immer als die bösen dargestellt werden hat wohl auch kein fischer lust mit anglern zusammenzuarbeiten.da müsste man sich schon entgegenkommen.

ich beteilige mich allerdings sehr gern an dem thema hier und bin gespannt was daraus kommt.

Schöne Grüße Hannes


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



bobbl schrieb:


> Im Öresund lebt der einizge nicht bedrohte Dorschstamm der Ostsee trotz wirklich riesiger Flotte an Laichdorschanglern.
> Dort sind eben die Schleppnetze verboten.
> Es ist doch wichtig die Berufsfischer zum einlenken zu bringen, die Angler machen da fast nichts aus.
> Leider geht immer Wirtschaft vor Naturschutz...



Würd ich so nich sagen,ich denke auch über eine quote für angler wäre nachzudenken.

es gibt ca. 80 angelkutter in der deutschen ostsee.sagen wir mal 20 man pro schiff und 250 tage auf see.jeder fängt ein kilo dorsch.


80*20=1600 man pro tag
1600 kilo fisch pro tag auf angelkuttern
1600*250=400000 kilo dorsch pro jahr

also 400 tonnen im Jahr,eine nicht unerhebliche menge finde ich.

die klein boot und brandungsangler noch nicht mitgerechnet.
Ich würde sagen das alles angler,mich eingeschlossen, etwa so viel dorsch pro jahr fangen wie alle berufsfischer zusammen(ca.2000 tonnen quote für 2009)

Und die angler fangen die fische aus spaß an der freude und die fischer mussen davon leben.auch nich ganz fair.Also wenn noch mehr einschränkung für die fischer,also schutz oder sperrzonen , dann für beide,angler wie fischer!

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo Seatrout,
ich finde es gut und mutig, dich hier so vorzustellen. Deine Rechnung mit den Anglerfängen ist für mich nachvollziehbar. Ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel das anteilsmäßig vom Gesamtfang ist.
Was mich an der Schleppnetzfischerei nervt, ist die brutale Naturzerstörung am Grund. Seit einigen Wochen beobachten wir treibendes Seegras in großen Mengen mit Wurzeln in sehr guten Angelgebieten. Nach diesen "Erscheinungen" ist das Gebiet so gut wie tot.

Ist Schleppfischen gleich Schleppfischen? Bei welchen Aktivitäten werden diese zerstörerischen Grundrollen eingesetzt? Beim Dorschschleppen, beim Plattfischschleppen oder bei den Sprotten?

Du hast übrigens eines Methode vergessen: Vor Rügen wird ebenfalls stark auf Hering geschleppt ( 2 Kutter gleichzeitig ). Wird dabei eigentlich auch der Grund geschädigt, oder
laufen diese Netze höher?


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

@ Hannes

Erstmal :m für Deine Beteiligung!



Seatrout schrieb:


> So Leute,will mich hier ja nich unbeliebt machen , aber ich arbeite seit nun fast 2 jahren auf einem schleppnetztkutter in der ostsee.


Das wirst Du bei Deiner sachlichen Argumentation auch nicht. |wavey:


Die von Dolfin gestellten Fragen würden mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Danke erstmal,

also es gibt im groben nur 2 arten schleppnetzte.

einmal das dorschnetzt.
das grundtau besteht aus großen gummischeiben oder rollern,damit man auch auf steinigem grund nicht allzuoft hängenbleibt.bei dieser fischerei wird aber kein seegras gefangen.da man nindestens 3 meilen vom ufer weg sein muss, es sei denn die 20 meterlinie verläuft dichter am ufer.seegras wächst so tief nicht.
aber ich würde schon sagen dass das die fischerei ist,die am meisten den grund verändert,denn dass grundtau wiegt schnell mal einige tonnen.

beim plattfischschleppen fischt man auf glatten grund,also meist in deutlich über 20 meter tiefe,hier besteht der grund aus schlamm oder sand.also auch kein kraut hier.ferner würde man in kraut eh nich fischen das es eine heidenarbeit ist das netz wieder zu säubern.
das grundtau ist deutlich kleiner,aber ähnlich aufgebaut wie der dorschroller, nur eben in klein(scheibendurchmesser vielleicht 10 cm , beim dorschroller 40cm-50cm)damit das netzt schärfer am grund läuft.

beim sprottenfischen ist das netz ähnlich wie das plattfischnetz nur dass das netz im ganzen höher geschnitten ist.(staut mehr auf)

Stau:

Dorschnetz  ca. 3 meter 
Plattfischnetz auch so 3 meter
Sprottennetz bis zu 20 meter

Das heißt mit dem sprottennetz fische ich fast die gesammte wassersäule ab, mit den beiden anderen nur 3 meter ab grund.

gleichzeitig kann man sagen,dass man als fischer immer versucht sein netz heilzulassen,da ein neues schnell mal 5000€ kostet.
je schärfer man am grund fischt um so eher geht es kaputt.

du hast noch die gespannfischerei angesprochen(mit 2 kuttern)

im prinzip kann man alle netze auch mit 2 kuttern fischen ,wird auch viel gemacht,da man dann keine scherbretter braucht nur gewichte.
Die gespann fischerei ist aus energietechnischer sicht deutlich sparsamer, da keine scherbretter wasserwiederstand machen.


Zur sache Grundschädigung,gibt es viele forschungsergebnisse.Scherbretter dringen etwas 5-10cm ins sediment ein.

es wird versucht ein netz zu konstruieren dass zwar nah am grund läuft um fische zu fangen, aber gleichzeitig so leicht ist dass es den boden nicht schädigt und weniger diesel beim schleppen verbraucht, da der schleppwiderstand kleiner wird.

es gibt seit ein oder 2 jahren schon eine weiterentwiklung des Dorschrollergeschirrs.
dieses besteht nicht mehr aus rollen sonder aus platte in der größe 40*40cm und versuche haben erwiesen dass es den grund deutlich veniger schädigt.allerdings ist mir in der ostsee nur ein kutter bekannt der so ein netz hat.

Achso heringe und sprotte kann man auch pelagisch schleppen(wird bei rügen viel gemacht)
Dabei hat das netz keinen grundkontakt.
also keinerlei beeiträchtigung am grund.

Gruß


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Freut mich übrigens dass sich auch "Angler" für die fischer interessieren.
ich glaube viele sagen wissen nicht viel über fangmethoden und regeln der fischer.
vieles nur vom hörensagen,da ist es nicht verwunderlich dass es schnell missverständnisse gibt.

ich hoffe ich konnte ein bischen schlichtend wirken.
bin aber auch gerne bereit alle fragen zur fischerei nach bestem wissen zu beantworten.
gruß


----------



## Plitenfischer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Hallo,
@Seatrout,
erstmal mein respekt--|good:
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir Angler ein so kleines Licht bei der Anzahl der entnommenen Fische sind, egal ob im Salz-oder im Süßwasser!
Leider gibt es immernoch zu viele, die die Schuld immer bei den Anderen suchen,egal ob Fischer oder Angler.
Auch bei deinem Argument mit der Existenz der Fischer und das wir Angler nur zum Spaß Fische töten gebe ich dir recht.

Leider verstehe ich nicht, warum die Fischer in Deutschland nicht selber aktiv werden, warum fordern sie nicht selber, dass die Fischpreise erhöht werden und die Fangquoten verringert werden.Nur hin und wieder mal ein bedauernswertes Interview
auf N3 wird nicht reichen, um die Fischer zu retten.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Kilo Dorschfilet billiger ist, als 100 gramm Rinderfilet!

Von mir aus zahle ich noch ein Cent mehr für meine Zigarette, um die Fischer zu Supventionieren-- ich rauche ja schon für die Soldaten, Rentner, Umwelt, Innere Sicherheit und dann halt auch für euch

Bei einzurichtenen Schutzzonen für die Laichdorsche würde ich folgenes machen: 
Ich würde alle Fischer und die Kutterkapitaine einer Pflichtberfragung unterziehen, welche Gebiete sie in der Ostsee zur Schutzzone erklären würden, um die Art vor der Ausrottung zu schützen.
Dann würde ich die (von mir aus 20 oder mehr) am meisten erwähnten Gebiete für die Kutter und für die Fischer freigeben und den Rest von 01.01-15.03 Sperren|supergri|supergri

"Schweinchenregel"--die veraten doch nie ihre Stellen !!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

nur mal so in den raum geworfen ::

warum wird jetzt erst was unternommen wenn es um die bestände der ostsee geht????
die nordsee ist ja schon total überfischt ( bin gerne an den wracks zum angeln gewesen wobei die gefangenen fische immer weniger wurden ) und das seit mehren jahren.
da waren die warnzeichen schon da!!
meiner meinung nach würde nur ein komplettes fangverbot während der laichzeit sinn machen und ein totales angel und schleppverbot ( berufsfischer ) für mind. 2 jahre das die dorsche zeit und ruhe haben um den bestand wieder her zu stellen . 
das um zu setzten währe natürlich sehr schwer ( alleine von den kosten um jenige die davon leben müssen unterstützen zu können ! ).
auch wenn jetzt viele aufschreien ( wo soll ich angeln gehen ) es gibt genügend möglichkeiten das hobby auszuüben!
und wenn mal im teich oder fluss geangelt wird es macht genau so viel spass wie auf see ( was fehlt ist die welle ).
nur wenn nicht was passiert ist es zu spät!!
und nun steinigt mich denn ich denke die paar großdorsche die im moment gefangen werden sind nicht in der lage den bestand stabil zu halten.
also sollten die fänger nicht verurteilt werden .
ich selber bin in dieser zeit nicht unterwegs aber da müssen meiner meinung nach auch lösungen gefunden werden das die kutter und ihre mitarbeiter diese zeit von den kosten überwinden zu können um nicht raus zu fahren !
im grund ist der gesetzgeber gefordert und anstatt millarden in fast insolvente banken oder firmen zu stecken währe es mit sicherheit sinnvoll die ein oder andere mil.. auch in den erhalt der fischbestände der meere zu stecken.


----------



## perikles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

kurz statement: schonmass auf 45 cm, schonzeit die für alle gilt,


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



perikles schrieb:


> kurz statement: schonmass auf 45 cm, schonzeit die für alle gilt,


schonzeit ok ! maß 45 cm mind. ok ! aber wie gesagt erstmal muss ruhe sein! gute beispiele sind teiche die jahre lang nicht befischt wurden und nach der freigabe haben die angler wahre stern stunden erlebt! nach einem jahr wurde immer weniger gefangen und kaum ein angler hat sich an den see gewagt. das ist an der ostsee genau so nur das dort auch arbeitsplätze drann hängen !!


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Seatrout,
> erstmal mein respekt--|good:
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir Angler ein so kleines Licht bei der Anzahl der entnommenen Fische sind, egal ob im Salz-oder im Süßwasser!
> ...




Also da hast du sicher recht,fischer sind doch ein etwas eingenes völkchen.
UNd da gibt es sicher viele defizite, was gerade protest angeht um was zu bewegen.
schaut man mal nach frankreich kann man sehen wie man was bewirken kann.die fischer haben protestiert und sogar reifen angezündet um den diesel subventioniert zu bekommen und es hat geklappt.40 mio. glaub ich!

Ich denke auch das die fischer eigendlich gegen ein paar schutzzonen nichts einzuwenden haben vorallem wracks könnte man unter schutz stellen, da diese von berufsfischer eh kaum bis gar nicht befischt werden.ebenso sehr steinige bereiche .


Das mit dem fangen aus spaß mein ich gar nich so.es geht mir gar nicht ums töten,sondern eher um die selbstversorgung.
sicher soll jeder das recht haben sich seinen fisch selber zu fangen und auch in andern länder wie zb. schweden läuft es super ,da dürfen sogar angler mit stellnetzen fischen und auch da gibt es fische in den seen.

die sache mit den erzeugerpreisen im fischhandel ist eh sonne sache.ist zum teil echt eine frechheit was da abgeht.
ein paar preise:

Dorsch ausgenommen 1-2€ pro kilo
Flunder im ganzen 20 cent pro kilo
platen(kliesche) 40cent pro kilo
seezunge 10€ pro kilo
steinbutt 2,5€ fürs kilo

die preise schwanken natürlich je nach jahreszeit und anfrege,da alles immer versteigert wird.

guckt euch mal die preise an und dann geht mal in ein fischgeschäft, dann wisst ihr wer am fisch verdient.


Ein kutter braucht bei scheren(fischen mit scherbrettern) etwa 25 liter die stunde.man schleppt im schnitt 10 stunden pro tag dazu kommen noch 2 stunden für anreise zumfangplatz und nach hause fahren.

also der motor läuft 12 stunden am tag.
das macht 300 liter pro tag bei etwa 60cent pro liter macht 160 € für sprit.

ein guter tagesfang zur zeit in der westlichen ostsee sind etwa 20 zentner fisch.
5 zentner dorsch
6 zentner platen
6 zentner flundern
dann noch 2 zentner goldbutt
und 50 kilo edelfisch wie stein- glattbutt und seezunge
-------------------------------------------------------
617 €
-160€
-------

457€

für 3 leute a 14 stunden arbeit


so und nun mal sehen was die fischhändler verdienen


Naja, denke bei den preisen müsste man was machen, dann brauchen wir auch nich so viel fangen.

Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

sind ja sehr interessante Zahlen.
Wobei ich weiss, dass die meisten Fischer ihren Fang selber veredeln und vermarkten und nur so es sich überhaupt noch lohnt  diesen Beruf auszuüben.
Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren wie viel Fisch dafür als Beifang und untermassig wieder Tod zurück geschmissen wird?

Ich vertrete da immer noch die Meinung, dass dieser Fisch mit in die Quoten von den Fischern rein gerechnet gehört und dieser natürlich auch vermarktet werden darf.

So sind die Quoten schneller erfüllt, die Fischer sparen Geld weil sie nicht mehr so oft raus fahren müssen und es gibt kein sinnlos gestorbenen  Fisch.

Und genau da liegt für mich persönlich auch der Unterschied zwischen Angler und Fischer.
Wir Angler können da schon etwas selektiver angeln wie es einen Fischer mit einem Schleppnetz möglich ist.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass unser Pilker einen auf Jahre verwüstete Meeresboden zurück lässt.

Wir hören und lesen hier immer nur die Zahlen von Fischen die verwertet werden.
Aber es gibt so gut wie keine Zahlen über den Beifang der schon Tod wieder zurück ins Meer fliegt.

Ich weiss natürlich auch, dass ihr Fischer euch auch nur an geltende Gesetze halten müsst.

39 Millionen Tonnen voll sinnloser Tod

Der Ostsee-Schweinswal im Todesnetz


Vorschläge für Schutzgebiete in Nord- und Ostsee


11000 tote Meerestiere vor dem Brandenburger Tor 


Gruss Knurri


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Komisch, ich kann einfach nicht die 

"Interessentengemeinschaft" zum Schutz des Dorsches hier im Board finden...

tja

Gruß


----------



## Seatrout (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> sind ja sehr interessante Zahlen.
> Wobei ich weiss, dass die meisten Fischer ihren Fang selber veredeln und vermarkten und nur so es sich überhaupt noch lohnt  diesen Beruf auszuüben.
> Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren wie viel Fisch dafür als Beifang und untermassig wieder Tod zurück geschmissen wird?
> 
> ...




Tja, ich kann halt nur von der ostseefischerei sprechen und denke das hier der anteil an beifang eigendlich unerheblich ist.
nur beim schleppen auf plattfische gibts ein bischen mehr da da netz sehr stramm am grund geht.

allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass die baumkurrenfischer da schon deutlich mehr beifang haben.


Zum thema selbstvermarktung und veredelung geht ab einer bestimmten fangmenge und schiffsgroße nicht mehr.
wenn man 3 mal die woche 200 dorschnetze fischt und den fang selber verkauft oder sogar filetiert dann kann man sicher ohne sorge davon leben,aber bei größeren mengen habe ich keine gewissheit dass ich auch alles loswerde so lange es noch frisch ist.daher gibts genossenschaften die mir die abnahme garantieren,dafür natürlich zu kleinerem preis.

die sache mit der gesamtfangquote wird eu weit schon länger diskutiert, in der nordsee gibts auch schon einige "versuchskutter" die alles,also auch beifang anlanden.

aber wie gesagt beim schleppen in der ostsee nicht so viel beifang.freie vermarktung nur für kleinstbetriebe oder nebenerwerb.schildkroten haie oder wale gibts hier nich und schweinswale sind einem schleppnetz unmöglich zu fangen.das ist nur mit stellnetzen möglich. und auch deutlich mehr als in den allgemeinen statistiken,allerdings sieht man sie trotzdem öfter.bin ja jeden tag auf wasser.

gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

ich habe mir mal die Vorschläge für Schutzgebiete in Nord- und Ostsee von Greenpeace angesehen.
Ist schon ganz schön heftig wo dann nicht mehr geangelt oder gefischt werden darf.

Aber langfristig wird nur so alles Leben in der Ostsee geschützt werden.

Denn es wird auf Dauer auch nichts bringen nur die Laichgründe zu schützen, da die Jungfische sich ein paar Wochen später so oder so als zu kleiner Beifang Tod ins Meer zurückgeworfen wieder finden.


Sicherlich ist es ein Anfang die Laichgründe zu schützen, aber nutzen wird es auf Dauer nichts.
Um die Bestände aller Lebewesen in der Ostsee zu retten helfen nur ausgedehnte Schutzgebiete.

Und genau dann werden die nächsten Diskussionen hier im AB entbrennen.
Wer will denn gerne so ein Schutzgebiet vor seiner Haustür? 
Da werden dann nähmlich nicht nur Angler und Fischer jammern, da hängt auch noch die Tourismusbranche mit dran.



Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Seatrout schrieb:


> die sache mit der gesamtfangquote wird eu weit schon länger diskutiert, in der nordsee gibts auch schon einige "versuchskutter" die alles,also auch beifang anlanden.





das ist für mich persönlich ein vernünftiger Weg!


----------



## Katerle (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht, aber vielleicht sollten die Gammeljungs dann den kompletten Fang verwerten müssen.
> 
> So wäre das Fanglimit schneller erreicht und wenn sie dann beim Weiterfang erwischt würden, dann müsste es richtig einen auf den Sack geben!




genau das ist der ansatz.wenn sie gezwungen werden den beifang mitzunehmen und dadurch weniger platz für ihre eigtl brotfische haben dann werden sie sich ganz genau überlegen wo sie fischen.


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Katerle schrieb:


> genau das ist der ansatz.wenn sie gezwungen werden den beifang mitzunehmen und dadurch weniger platz für ihre eigtl brotfische haben dann werden sie sich ganz genau überlegen wo sie fischen.



das gegenteil ist aber der fall sie müssen den beifang wieder über bord gehen lassen, das ist nun mal so vorgeschrieben.
andere länder handhaben das schon besser in norge zum beispiel darf der beifang nicht wieder über bord und zählt in die qoute.
dann überlegen sich die schwarzen schafe auch ob sie weiterhin mit zu kleinen maschen usw. fischen.

antonio


----------



## Seatrout (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Ähh,ich glaub ich versteh da was nich richtig.

Wenn man Gammel fischt, dann geschiet das mit einem sprottennetz.

Beim Gammelfischen gibt es keinen beifang, da der komplette fang ohne sortierung direkt aus dem schiff in einen LKW gesaugt wird.und der ganze spaß geht dann nach dänemark zu den nerzfarmen oder endet als vogelfutter.

Also versteh ich die sache mit dem beifang nich.
und noch etwas.gammel fischt man auf 20-25 metern auf schlick und sand und da sind schon mal keine kleinen dorsche,die sind eher um 10 meter auf steingrund.

Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen,dass ich die gammelfischerei für gut heiße und ich kenne auch einige fischer der ostsee die diese art der fischerei ablehnen und nicht ausüben da sie wissen was das für schaden anrichtet.

in dänemark wird allerding gerne gammel gefischt, da es einfach ist, man wenig arbeit hat und einen hohen gewinn hat.
150€ für die tonne.

ein guter ostseekutter kann bis zu 100 tonnen laden.

gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Gute Infos, die hier rüberkommen.
Vieles ist bei uns Fragmentwissen und man sollte wirklich umdassend informiert werden. Die Gammelfischerei ist sehr gefährlich. Die Lachsfarmen, Nerzfarmen und Fischmehlfabriken zahlen
gute Preise. Es nimmt nicht nur der Dorsch-, Meerforellen und Lachsbestand Schaden, auch die Hechte in den Schären um Schweden werden zunächst schlanker und dann seltener...

Die Forderungen von Greanpeace sind ja ganz nett. Aber wenn man liest, das sie z.B. den 
Naturpark Bodden mit umfangreichen Nutzungs- und Befahrensverboten belegen möchten, bedeutet das im Einrichtungsfall: Boddenangelei Ende.

Mir sind da gezielte Maßnahmen lieber.


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gute Infos, die hier rüberkommen.
> Vieles ist bei uns Fragmentwissen und *man sollte wirklich umfassend informiert werden.*




Warum Informierst Du Dich dann nicht mal Dolfin? Es gibt jede Menge guter Internetseiten, auch auf EU Ebene, die sehr genau informieren. Über Fänge, geplante Massnahmen, Subventionen, Entwicklung und Bedeutung des Tourismus und der Freizeitfischerei in Küstengebieten und so vieles mehr. Da ich leider diese Woche mit einer Grippe zu Hause bleiben musste hatte ich das Glück ein wenig Zeit zu haben. Habe dann so ca. 5-6 Stunden tägliche gelesen und mal geguckt was so gemacht wird. Ist echt interessant. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Und das beste: Da steht wirklich was gemacht wird und gemacht werden soll. Ist allerdings ein wenig Zeitaufwändig sich das alles mal durchzulesen... #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Wie kommst du zu dem Schluß, das ich das nicht mache Tiffy?
Mir gings hier um die unterschiedlichen Methoden und Ansätze der Berufsfischer. Ich finde, man kann sich das ruhig anhören, denn auch die haben ihren Platz in der ganzen Geschichte.
Zu deinem Einwand:
Man stößt allerdings nicht immer gleich auf die richtigen Links - daher freue ich mich immer, wenn interessante Seiten hier verlinkt werden. Also, dann pack mal aus!


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Weil ich von Dir in den verschiedensten Threads und Foren schon öfter gelesen habe das Du informiert werden möchtest. Deshalb diese Frage von mir Dolfin.

Sehr schön sind z.B. auch Berichte über Dorsche aus Aquakultur zu lesen. Bis 2010 will man z.B. schon bis zu 16000 Tonnen Dorsch allein auf den Shetlandinseln produzieren. Die machen da echt gute Fortschritte auf dem Gebiet. Dazu kommen umfangreiche Maaßnahmen die den Bestand des Dorsches sichern sollen. Die meisten davon beziehen sich auf die Weiterentwicklung von Fanggeräten wie zb Schleppnetze die den hohen Rückwurfanteil deutlich verhindern können und obendrein auch nicht solche Verwüstungen unter Wasser hinterlassen wie das die bisherigen Fanggeräte machen.

Aber nur mal so als Beispiel. Ich würde mich nicht bei Greenpeace oder ähnlichen Organisationen informieren sondern direkt bei der EU. Dort gibt es auch Anspechpartner und sogar die Einladung sich am Entscheidungsfindungsprozess zu beteiligen. Einfach mal lesen 

Sehr gut zur Information eignen sich die kostenlosen Magazine "Fischerei und Aquakultur in Europa" die man sich hier: http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/publications/magazine_de.htm entweder kostenlos downloaden, oder aber auch in Papierform kostenlos abonieren kann. 

Es gibt sehr viel zu lesen auf http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/index_de.htm . Auch Videos kann man sich angucken und sich dort informieren was die EU so alles vorhat. Irgendwie geizt die EU nicht mit Infos. Jedes Protokoll von jeder Sitzung und aus jedem Ausschuss kann man abrufen. Find ich ganz gut. Ist aber auch ganz schön viel zu lesen.... Und das nimmt einem leider niemand ab


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Ach ja;

Verbesserungsvorschlag: nicht nur fragen was können wir tun, sondern erst mal gucken was getan wird b.z.w. geplant ist zu tun. Nicht das ihr da nu was plant was am Ende schon lange geplant ist


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*

Tiffy,
glaubst du daran, das Aquakulturen eine Lösung sind? Die Dorsche dort fressen leider kein Getreide. Diese Kalkulation geht immer nur auf, solange die Gammelfischkutter bille Nahrung beschaffen.
Mir ist der natürliche Weg lieber.


----------



## öresund-archer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideensammlung: Was können wir tun, um gezielt den Schutz der Laichdorsche zu förd*



bobbl schrieb:


> Im Öresund lebt der einizge nicht bedrohte Dorschstamm der Ostsee trotz wirklich riesiger Flotte an Laichdorschanglern.
> Dort sind eben die Schleppnetze verboten.
> Es ist doch wichtig die Berufsfischer zum einlenken zu bringen, die Angler machen da fast nichts aus.
> Leider geht immer Wirtschaft vor Naturschutz...



Ich bezweifel, dass der Öresund-Bestand wirklich nicht bedroht ist.
 Er ist vieleicht "größer" und evt. weniger bedroht als andere aber unbedroht sind wohl nur noch die Dorsch-Bestände vor Island ( aber auch nicht mehr lange#q).

Was meiner Meinung nach auch wichtig ist, ist das die Bestände wieder gesund werden und nicht nur an die untere Grenze der Maßigket heranwachsen. Eher so das der Größte Teil des Bestandes mindestens im 4-6 Jahre nach der  Geschlechtsreife ist.


Was aber absolut richtig ist ist das man OHNE die Berufsfischerei mit einzubinden gar nicht erst über eine Lösung dieses Thema's nach denken braucht.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt,( bin seit ca. 11 Jahren regelmäßig am Öresund) was dort besonders im Winter die ganzen Deutschen Kutter "suchen".
Denn einene bedrohte Tierart besonders ( oder verstärkt) in einer Zeit zu beangeln die für den Fortbestand dieser Art extrem wichtig ist, kommt mir irgentwie "gemein"-)) vor.

Also keine zusätzlichen Kutter (die eine zusätzliche Belasstung für die dorsche sind [ ja die Berufsfischerei ist schlimmer ]) in Gebiete schickn wo sie nur sind um Laichdorsch zu fangen.

Ja, auch Schwedische/Dänische Kutter fangen Laichdorsch aber die sind ja auch das ganze Jahr am Öresund. Wir kommen so zusagen zum gezielten vorsätzlichen töten.


----------

